# Hot water bottle



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Love the idea of wrapping up a hot water bottle in a blanket at night time for the pup. But what sort of hot water bottle? A normal water one or one of those wheat thingies?
Not sure which would be the safest - I guess the water one due to the smell and fumes of the wheat?
How hot do you have the bottle? Just warm?

Going to also send a blanket to the breeder to scent up before we bring her home.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

im not sure about watter bottles manly because my mum and gran never let me have one when i was wee because they were worried about it bursting and scalding me. so i feel the same about puppies and more so that puppies chew things. so i think its a personal thing, i peosonaly woild leave it with an unsupervized puppy.

most breeders tend to send the puppy home with a blanket or toy thats been in with mym and litter, but we did the same with all out girls send down a blanket for the breeder to put in with them.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I agree,I wouldn't put a hot water bottle in with a puppy but you can buy little miniature wheat packs for puppies that goes inside it's own flat toy. My Dexter has one and after his bath,he gets wrapped in a towel and his mini doggy wheatpack tucked in. I think he finds it really comforting. I found mine on ebay.


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

That sounds ideal - I shall have a look. I also noticed someone talking about having a warm meal before bed? What is meant by this ? Hoping our pup will be on dried food so not sure how it is "warm".


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have used a hot water bottle wrapped in thick towels/blankets to settle puppies, never too hot or too full, never with an older puppy which may bite etc. You can also get puppy heat pads: 

http://www.muddypaws.co.uk/snugglesafe-heat-pad

Hope this helps xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.snugglesafe.co.uk/heatpad.htm

You get toys to stuff the heat pad into


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

I used a water bottle with Kody when we first brought him home. I heated it in the microwave for about 20 seconds and wrapped it up in a blanket. Kody settled in quickly and never fussed during the night. It worked...just like he had a warm body next to him.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I used a real hot water bottle for mine at night in their crate when they were tiny with a thick fluffy cover, they loved it and snuggled up to it like it was a litter mate. I often had one as a child and never even thought about them bursting!


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

I bought a puppy heat pack yesterday, £4.93 from SCATS xx
http://scatscountrystores.co.uk/our-products/pet/dogs

There might be one near you?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

We too used a real hot water bottle wrapped in a blanket. Only for the first few days though.


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

JoJo said:


> http://www.snugglesafe.co.uk/heatpad.htm
> 
> You get toys to stuff the heat pad into


I used one of these when we first bought Freddy home. I would recommend them as they stay warm for quite a long time and are safe and easy to heat up (in the microwave).

Ahhh, I remember how he used to snuggle down with his heat pad wrapped inside the blanket we got from his breeder... he was so tiny then...I can't believe he is turning two in 15 days!


----------

